# Lurker makes a profile to like stuff



## North Star (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey, 

Ive been around for about a year now, thought I'd make an account and actually use it ( i made an account previously but hated the username and admins never responded to name change requests )

A bit about me. 

f29, live with my long term bf of 13 years. 
2 cats, no kids

See ya around the forums!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome! Your subject line cracked me up .


----------

